# Clomid: Jump start testosterone



## CEM Store (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretty bold title huh? Well let's take a look at this compound and what it has to offer to our research. First of all Clomid belongs to a class of compound known as Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators, or SERMS. These compounds bind to certain estrogen receptors in our research subjects. There are several compounds in this class such as Tamoxifen, Toremifene, Raloxifene and finally Clomiphene(Clomid).  While they all have similar characteristics and effects, they also have distinct differences in their chemical structure and the affinity or strength by which they bind to various estrogen receptors. This is what dictates the differences in these compounds and their appropriate applicability in our research. Some bind very strongly to the estrogen receptor in breast tissue - making them good choices for gyno treatment or prevention. Some act strongly on the hypothalamus inducing testosterone production. Some do both, in fact all do both in varying degrees.

	Clomid's strongest attribute for our research purposes would be its effect on testosterone production. This effect is exerted first via the hypothalamus. It essentially "tricks" the body into the production of testosterone by inhibiting negative feedback on the hypothalamus. Negative feedback is the effect estrogen has in regulating testosterone production. As levels of estrogen increase they inhibit the production of testosterone. This is signaled by the estrogen receptor in the hypothalamus. Clomid selectively and effectively blocks this receptor. The research subjects' body does not perceive this elevated level of estrogen and testosterone production does not cease.  This allows for much higher levels of testosterone.  There is a secondary effect that Clomid exerts which is on the pituitary. It triggers a series on endocrine reactions that result in a surge of gonadotropins. Gonadtropins signal the production of luteinizing hormone and follicle stimulating hormone which in turn triggers the production of testosterone.

	It is this dual effect on the hypothalamus and pituitary that separates Clomid from other SERMS. While all SERMS exhibit these effects in varying degrees it would appear Clomid utilizes these combined effects most efficiently to trigger the strongest response as far as the production of testosterone.

	 This is well documented in research showing the reversal of testicular shutdown of research subjects using Clomid therapy. It is also clearly evidenced in research subjects where Clomid has effectively been used as a safe form of testosterone replacement therapy.

	It should also be mentioned that some of the foremost researchers in this area have documented a synergy with tamoxifen in their research in reversing the shutdown of testosterone production in research subjects exposed to anabolic or androgenic substances.

	All in all, alone or in combination, Clomid is a powerful research compound that should be a staple in everyone's research inventory.

Check it out >> Liquid Clomi 70mL 35mg/mL

Refs:
	*Int Braz J Urol. 2012 Jul;38(4):512-8
	*West J Med. 1995 February; 162(2): 158?160
	*BJU Int. 2011 Nov 1. doi: 10.1111/j.1464-410X.2011.10702.x. [Epub ahead of print]
* Int J Impot Res. 2003 Jun;15(3):156-65.Clomiphene increases free testosterone levels in men with both secondary hypogonadism and erectile dysfunction: who does and does not benefit? Guay AT, Jacobson J, Perez JB, Hodge MB, Velasquez E.SourceCenter for Sexual Function (Endocrinology), Peabody, Massachusetts 01960, USA. andre.t.guay@lahey.org
*Anabolic Steroids ? A Question of Muscle: Human Subject Abuses in Anabolic Steroid Research? Dr Michael Scally


Liquid Clomi 70mL 35mg/mL


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 27, 2012)

Great read!


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 30, 2012)

Bump for discussion!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 9, 2012)

Great research product >> Clomid 70mL 35mg/mL


----------



## president (Dec 9, 2012)

Jumped on the CEM train and bought this product. It definitely works and changing doses is easy as its liquid. Recommended


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 11, 2012)

Keep on researching and learning.


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 22, 2013)

I want to learn. I just ordered. But I am totally in the dark. Is there a PM or e mail I can use to get some straight answers!!!


----------



## ohiostate2827 (Apr 25, 2013)

im on clomid trt.. one doesnt need much at all..most guys take waaaay too much..12.5mg -25mg eod or better yet mwf...keeps my t levels in the 600s..in some ppl e2 will raise and aromasin 12.5mg eod is good..i like aromasin cuz it doesnt shut the E down too much...about 80%


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 28, 2013)

ohiostate2827 said:


> im on clomid trt.. one doesnt need much at all..most guys take waaaay too much..12.5mg -25mg eod or better yet mwf...keeps my t levels in the 600s..in some ppl e2 will raise and aromasin 12.5mg eod is good..i like aromasin cuz it doesnt shut the E down too much...about 80%


Are you talking about cem products?


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 28, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> Great research product >> Clomid 70mL 35mg/mL



Just got my Clomi...is 35ml pr day a good start for research?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Apr 29, 2013)

ak1951 said:


> Just got my Clomi...is 35ml pr day a good start for research?



Thats where I would start - yes.


----------



## bigcoachk (May 3, 2013)

I used you use clomid then moved to torem i had read somewhere that it helps better against gyno related problems plus
gets the testerone rolling again.  What are your thoughts on torem vs. clomid one side i do feel i have while using
torem is a spike in blood pressure.


----------



## Swfl (May 3, 2013)

ak1951 said:


> Just got my Clomi...is 35ml pr day a good start for research?


 I assume you mean 35mg not 1/2 bottle per day...   you can start with less why use more if you dont really need it. work you way up if you dont feel right at the lower doseage


----------



## fishhookrpm (May 4, 2013)

So your clomid might be a great choice for me pct but what would you recommend for me during?  I have used and enjoyed anastrozole but that is all I have tried for AI!??


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 7, 2013)

fishhookrpm said:


> So your clomid might be a great choice for me pct but what would you recommend for me during?  I have used and enjoyed anastrozole but that is all I have tried for AI!??



So you are asking for an AI recommendation on cycle? If that's correct anastrozole or exemestane would be good choices in my opinion.


----------



## fishhookrpm (May 7, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 17, 2013)

*A truly amazing research product!*


----------



## ak1951 (Sep 18, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I assume you mean 35mg not 1/2 bottle per day...   you can start with less why use more if you dont really need it. work you way up if you dont feel right at the lower doseage



Bottle is 70ml 35mg/ml so I don't think one ml is 1/2 a bottle.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 18, 2013)

The original post I quoted said 35ml per day...


----------



## sneedham (Sep 18, 2013)

I am on TRT but started a small cycle while on TRT. Only using test cyp, my question is now that I am going back down to my prescribed dose (100mg/wk) can I use some clomid to help restart the boys. If yes how long and how much? I have about 35 50mg tablets.....I do not think I am totally shut down because of the short cycle but my last labs were 1952 TT 487 free....


----------



## Swfl (Sep 18, 2013)

sneedham said:


> I am on TRT but started a small cycle while on TRT. Only using test cyp, my question is now that I am going back down to my prescribed dose (100mg/wk) can I use some clomid to help restart the boys. If yes how long and how much? I have about 35 50mg tablets.....I do not think I am totally shut down because of the short cycle but my last labs were 1952 TT 487 free....



your on TRT because your boys don't work properly in the first place, and test shuts them down further. I would not waste the money on clomid unless your trying to go off TRT because there is nothing to kickstart.


----------



## sneedham (Sep 18, 2013)

Swfl said:


> your on TRT because your boys don't work properly in the first place, and test shuts them down further. I would not waste the money on clomid unless your trying to go off TRT because there is nothing to kickstart.


You are correct, but before TRT my boys were still working just not a high level of test. My first labs came in at 349 TT. So I was producing and at 100mg per week I thoght my body would still be able to produce test while still on TRT, thus giving me a little more boost? Does this make sense?


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 23, 2013)

Some supporting info:  (FYI)

Study shows clomiphene is suitable for hormone therapy

Daily dose 25 mg Clomid doubles men's T levels

and an MD claiming the same thing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYevdskDZ8E

25-50mg seems to be what is recommended.  Hope this helps.

Take care,
T.


----------



## ak1951 (Sep 29, 2013)

Swfl said:


> The original post I quoted said 35ml per day...


I see that now...nice catch.


----------



## sneedham (Sep 29, 2013)

Swfl said:


> The original post I quoted said 35ml per day...



You are correct Swfl..

This message was sent by a GOD!!!!!


----------



## CEM Store (Apr 17, 2014)

*Research!*


----------

